# tocar el piano / tocar piano



## chuyujingtai

Hola,

En las expresiones relacionadas con los instrumentos musicales con _tocar_, ¿se escribe el artículo antes del instrumento o no? Por ejemplo, ¿_tocar el piano_ o _tocar piano? ¿tocar la guitarra _o_ tocar guitarra? _Gracias.


----------



## Maruja14

Con artículo.


----------



## Frida27

Yo veo dos significados, tocar el piano, es tocarlo con las manos, palparlo, y tocar piano, es que sabes tocarlo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo coindico con Maruja, creo que va con el artículo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Frida27 said:


> Yo veo dos significados, tocar el piano, es tocarlo con las manos, palparlo, y tocar piano, es que sabes tocarlo.


 
Para mí es con artículo en los dos casos.
Estudié piano de pequeña y siempre digo que yo toco el piano.


----------



## Frida27

Solo comento que a mi me parece que tiene dos significados, con o sin artículo, que hayas estudiado piano y siempre hayas escuchado esa manera de decirlo, no quiere decir que sea así específicamente, lo será para ti, todas las ideas son buenas.


----------



## aceituna

Frida27 said:


> Solo comento que a mi me parece que tiene dos significados, con o sin artículo, que hayas estudiado piano y siempre hayas escuchado esa manera de decirlo, no quiere decir que sea así específicamente, lo será para ti, todas las ideas son buenas.


Bueno, pues *para mí*, "tocar el piano" significa: saber tocar el instrumento, y también "palparlo", como decías tú. Mientras que "tocar piano" indica que estás tocando suavemente, lo contrario a "tocar forte". Y nunca diría "toco piano" para decir que sé tocar el instrumento.
Por supuesto, todo esto es "lo que yo estoy acostumbrada a decir", y lo que mis profesores del conservatorio decían, y lo que siempre he escuchado, al menos en Madrid.
Un saludo.


----------



## Maruja14

Totalmente de acuerdo con aceituna, sin artículo no tiene sentido para mí. "Tocar piano" sí tiene significado pero no el de saber tocar.

Y nadie dice:

¿Oye, tú tocas guitarra?

Me suena a indio. Jau.


----------



## roal

chuyujingtai said:


> Hola,
> 
> En las expresiones relacionadas con los instrumentos musicales con _tocar_, ¿se escribe el artículo antes del instrumento o no? Por ejemplo, ¿_tocar el piano_ o _tocar piano? ¿tocar la guitarra _o_ tocar guitarra? _Gracias.


 
¡Hola a todos!

Considero que ambas formas son correctas cuando se refiere a saber tocar el instrumento (darle funcionalidad a través de las manos), con o sin artículo.

Muchas veces la forma de como decimos las cosas nace de como las dicen todos a nuestro alrededor. Personalmente si me refiero a que sé tocar un instrumento normalmente digo "Yo toco piano/guitarra/...", si hay uno/una en mi casa, es decir sólo existe uno/una, y la busco sin encontrarla, pregunto: "¿Alguién a visto la guitarra?" o "¿Mamá tocaste/agarraste la guitarra?". 

Saludos...


----------



## msotorama

Creo que las dos formas significan que se  sabe utilizar ese einstrumento


----------



## Argónida

Totalmente de acuerdo con aceituna, antpax y Maruja. Nunca lo he oído sin artículo, para ningún instrumento, y "tocar piano" lo interpreto como "tocar despacio, suavemente" o bien me suena a "indio" como decía Maruja.


----------



## roal

Maruja14 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con aceituna, sin artículo no tiene sentido para mí. "Tocar piano" sí tiene significado pero no el de saber tocar.
> 
> Y nadie dice:
> 
> ¿Oye, tú tocas guitarra?
> 
> Me suena a indio. Jau.


 
¡Hola Maruja!

A mí no me suena a indio, será porque aquí en Venezuela muchas personas lo dirían de esa forma, es cuestión de costumbre, no considero que sea incorrecto.

Si alguién me dijera: "¿Oye, tú tocas guitarra?" u "¿Oye, tú tocas la guitarra?", no encontraría error o falta de sentido en alguna de las preguntas anteriores. De hecho pienso que no usar el artículo es darle un sentido más general a la expresión.

Me gustaría conocer otras opiniones, quizás el uso del artículo para estos casos se trate de un hábito regional.

Saludos...


----------



## aceituna

roal said:


> Me gustaría conocer otras opiniones, quizás el uso del artículo para estos casos se trate de un hábito regional.


 
Pues va a ser eso, porque parece que en Madrid a todos nos suena a indio lo de yo toco piano...


----------



## Jellby

Otro que vota por el artículo. Sin él, me suena a copia del inglés (o de otros idiomas).


----------



## mirk

A mi me parece correcto con y sin el artículo.  

"Toco el piano desde los tres años"
"Aprendí a tocar guitarra a los quince"

Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## lamartus

aceituna said:


> Pues va a ser eso, porque parece que en Madrid a todos nos suena a indio lo de yo toco piano...



Salvo que escuches una y otra vez a alguien, desde hace años, decir "yo toco guitarra". A mí me sonaba raro también, pero mis amigos americanos que "tocan guitarra" lo dicen así. Acabé acostumbrándome y ahora lo veo de lo más natural. Lo que aún me rechina es lo de "toco piano" pero responde a la misma lógica; supongo que será cuestión de regiones...

Saludos a todos


----------



## pejeman

aceituna said:


> Bueno, pues *para mí*, "tocar el piano" significa: saber tocar el instrumento, y también "palparlo", como decías tú. Mientras que "tocar piano" indica que estás tocando suavemente, lo contrario a "tocar forte". Y nunca diría "toco piano" para decir que sé tocar el instrumento.
> Por supuesto, todo esto es "lo que yo estoy acostumbrada a decir", y lo que mis profesores del conservatorio decían, y lo que siempre he escuchado, al menos en Madrid.
> Un saludo.


 
Lo chistoso es que ese instrumentos e llama originalmente "pianoforte" ¿o no?

Saludos.


----------



## roal

lamartus said:


> Salvo que escuches una y otra vez a alguien, desde hace años, decir "yo toco guitarra". A mí me sonaba raro también, pero mis amigos americanos que "tocan guitarra" lo dicen así. Acabé acostumbrándome y ahora lo veo de lo más natural. Lo que aún me rechina es lo de "toco piano" pero responde a la misma lógica; supongo que será cuestión de regiones...
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
¡Hola Lamartus!

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Es cuestión de regiones.


Saludos...


----------



## pejeman

Como yo lo he escuchado, podría decir que siempre:

-¿Alguien sabe tocar *el piano*?

-Yo no se tocar *el piano*.

-Hoy no hay clase *de piano*.

-La profesora de Zubeldía, maestra de mi hermana,  tocaba *el piano* muy bien.

-Mis favoritas son las sonatas *para piano* de ...

-¿Quíen está tocando *el* piano? (o la guitarra, la flauta, la tuba, la batería, etc)

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

Jellby said:


> Otro que vota por el artículo. Sin él, me suena a copia del inglés (o de otros idiomas).



Ya que se queda mencionado el inglés -

Toco el piano desde niño - no sé a qué años empecé - y toda la vida he dicho que toco *el* piano (es decir, el equivalente en inglés).  Lo he oído aveces sin artículo (en inglés), pero siempre me ha sonido raro.

Si traduzco todo este hilo al inglés, omitiendo el artículo o no según el castellano, me parece que sería exactamente lo mismo en inglés.  Tengo el mismo sentido que pejeman en cuanto a sus ejemplos con o sin artículo.

Es decir que este uso no creo que sea a copia del inglés.  No sé si viene de otro idioma.  ¿Italiano?  ¿Alemán?


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> Lo chistoso es que ese instrumentos e llama originalmente "pianoforte" ¿o no?



Precisamente porque permitía graduar la "fuerza" de las notas y tocar tanto "piano" como "forte", a diferencia de instrumentos previos como el clavicordio. Pero sí, es gracioso que se haya quedado sólo con la primera parte del nombre.


----------



## Namarne

Coincido plenamente con quienes dicen utilizar el artículo. 
Pero también con los otros... puesto que al parecer en sus países se dice de las dos maneras. 
Debe ser que en Hispanoamérica se dice también sin artículo, ¿no? Al menos las opiniones en este sentido proceden de Venezuela, Cuba y México.


----------



## jester.

Forero said:


> Es decir que este uso no creo que sea a copia del inglés.  No sé si viene de otro idioma.  ¿Italiano?  ¿Alemán?



No sé si este es el lugar adecuado para tales comparaciones, pero te describo la situación en alemán: Para decir que alguien toca el piano regularmente y si no hacemos referencia a un instrumento particular, no usamos el artículo. Pero si queremos decir que XY toca el piano del vecino (u otro piano particular), sí usamos el artículo.


----------



## Forero

jester. said:


> No sé si este es el lugar adecuado para tales comparaciones, pero te describo la situación en alemán: Para decir que alguien toca el piano regularmente y si no hacemos referencia a un instrumento particular, no usamos el artículo. Pero si queremos decir que XY toca el piano del vecino (u otro piano particular), sí usamos el artículo.



¿Se puede decir que todos los de habla alemán usan el artículo con "piano" igualmente que los hispanohablantes que lo omiten, como parece ser de costumbre en Venezuela y otros paíces?

Si sí, sería lógico que este uso pueda venir del alemán porque mucho de nuestra tradición acerca de la música para piano es de origen alemán.  Quizás sea una cuestión de cultura musical.


----------



## lazarus1907

"Tocar piano" es correcto, pero significa tocar de cierta manera:





> *piano**.*
> *2.     * adv. m._ Mús._ Con sonido suave y poco intenso. _Tocar piano_
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Cuando se refiere a producir música con el instrumento, el DRAE menciona otros dos ejemplos, ambos con artículo.

En cuanto a la supresión del artículo, sé que es normal en América mientras que en España suena fatal, pero he hecho una búsqueda por curiosidad:

Después de consultar una base de datos de varios miles de libros de varios autores hispanohablantes internacionales, no he encontrado ninguna referencia a "tocar piano" en ningún tiempo verbal, pero con artículo he encontrado cientos de referencias, entre ellas de:

*Isabel Allende* (Chile/Perú) - 17 veces con artículo y ninguna sin él.
*Cortázar* (Argentina) - 5 veces con artículo y ninguna sin él.
*García Márquez* (Colombia) - 5 veces con artículo y ninguna sin él.

La lista completa es muy larga, pero no hay un solo ejemplo sin artículo.

¿Será posible lo que dice *jellby* de la influencia anglosajona aquí?


----------



## jazyk

No sé si habrá alguna influencia portuguesa, pero en portugués decimos _toco piano_, sin artículo, _ipsis litteris_, y me suena un poco raro ver el artículo allí, pero lo uso cuando estoy hablando español.

Jazyk


----------



## Dieg8s

lazarus1907 said:


> "Tocar piano" es correcto, pero significa tocar de cierta manera:Cuando se refiere a producir música con el instrumento, el DRAE menciona otros dos ejemplos, ambos con artículo.
> 
> En cuanto a la supresión del artículo, sé que es normal en América mientras que en España suena fatal, pero he hecho una búsqueda por curiosidad:
> 
> Después de consultar una base de datos de varios miles de libros de varios autores hispanohablantes internacionales, no he encontrado ninguna referencia a "tocar piano" en ningún tiempo verbal, pero con artículo he encontrado cientos de referencias, entre ellas de:
> 
> *Isabel Allende* (Chile/Perú) - 17 veces con artículo y ninguna sin él.
> *Cortázar* (Argentina) - 5 veces con artículo y ninguna sin él.
> *García Márquez* (Colombia) - 5 veces con artículo y ninguna sin él.
> 
> La lista completa es muy larga, pero no hay un solo ejemplo sin artículo.
> 
> ¿Será posible lo que dice *jellby* de la influencia anglosajona aquí?


 
Gracias, Lazarus, por toda la luz que echas sobre el asunto. Quisiera aportar yo también mi granito de arena:

En el diccionario de Oxford ES/EN, que es una especie de biblia para mí por tener bastante bien consignados los distintos usos regionales (América/España) de las palabras y los modismos, pone:

*[en "tocar"] *(Música) ‹instrumento/pieza› to play; *está aprendiendo a tocar el piano* he's learning to play the piano [subrayados míos]

[en "play"] ‹instrument› tocar*; *to play the piano/the clarinet* tocar* el piano/el clarinete 

[en "piano" (EN)] *piano*piano; *to play/learn the piano* tocar* el/ aprender piano

Como se ve, la frase aparece invariablemente con el artículo, tanto en español como en inglés (con lo que habría que descartar la influencia del inglés, al menos de forma directa). Oxford no consigna ningún uso regional sin artículo (lo que no significa necesariamente que no exista, sólo que en el momento de redactar el diccionario no se registraba, probablemente, un uso de frecuencia significativa). Me da la impresión de que el uso de la frase sin artículo se debe a cierta laxitud de algunos hablantes, o a trasposición, imitando frases del tipo "jugar futbol/fútbol", "jugar tenis", "jugar ajedrez", etc. Estas combinaciones (que en inglés utilizan el mismo verbo *play *que en las expresiones más arriba) son usuales en toda Hispanoamérica, excepto en la cuenca del Plata, donde llevan artículo igual que en la península (jugar al fútbol, jugar al tenis, jugar al ajedrez). Sin embargo, por influencia de los canales de televisión "panamericanos" como CNN en español y ESPN, veo que también en Argentina se va extendiendo el uso sin el artículo. Uno lo puede deplorar, pero con eso no arregla nada.

Último comentario: muy buena tu investigación en la base de datos, pero creo que no hay que olvidar que los escritores, sobre todo los consagrados, prestan más atención al uso correcto del idioma que el común de las gentes. Además, muchos de sus libros se editan en España (es parte de su consagración  ), con lo que es probable que "desregionalicen" a priori en cierta medida su uso del español, si no lo hacen luego los redactores de las editoriales, voluntaria o involuntariamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Dieg8s

jazyk said:


> No sé si habrá alguna influencia portuguesa, pero en portugués decimos _toco piano_, sin artículo, _ipsis litteris_, y me suena un poco raro ver el artículo allí, pero lo uso cuando estoy hablando español.
> 
> Jazyk


 
POSDATA para estudiosos o curiosos:

En neerlandés (holandés) la expresión va sin artículo, como en alemán (y con el mismo verbo, "spelen"/"spielen", como en inglés):
_ik speel piano = ich spiel Klavier = _toco el piano
_ik speel tennis = ich spiel Tennis _= juego (al) tenis

Lo mismo vale para el griego moderno:
π'εζω πι'ανο [pézo piáno] = toco el piano
π'εζω τ'ενις [pézo ténis] = juego (al) tenis

Que yo sepa, en francés no se usa artículo en el caso de los instrumentos, pero sí en el de los deportes; el verbo es siempre "jouer" (jugar):
_jouer le piano_ = tocar el piano
_jouer au tennis_ = jugar al tenis

Saludos.


----------



## sinamay

Otro granito de arena por si interesa: mis sabios profesores de castellano señalaban que hay que utilizar el artículo con el verbo: tocar + artículo + instrumento. A mí, desde luego, el uso sin el artículo me suena más a la expresión "tocar madera" 
Para Dieg8s: efectivamente, en griego moderno se usa sin artículo tanto para los instrumenos como para los deportes o juegos; permíteme sólo una corrección: el verbo se escribe con αι es decir, παίζω.
Saludos


----------



## Dieg8s

sinamay said:


> Para Dieg8s: efectivamente, en griego moderno se usa sin artículo tanto para los instrumenos como para los deportes o juegos; permíteme sólo una corrección: el verbo se escribe con αι es decir, παίζω.
> Saludos


 
Gracias, Sinamay - ¡qué fallo el mío! Se ve que hace ya demasiado que escribo en griego...


----------



## jazyk

> Que yo sepa, en francés no se usa artículo en el caso de los instrumentos, pero sí en el de los deportes; el verbo es siempre "jouer" (jugar):
> jouer le piano = tocar el piano
> jouer au tennis = jugar al tenis


Se usa la preposición de con el verbo _jouer_ antes de los instrumentos musicales: jouer du piano.

Jazyk


----------



## Dieg8s

jazyk said:


> Se usa la preposición de con el verbo _jouer_ antes de los instrumentos musicales: jouer du piano.
> 
> Jazyk


 
¡Qué bochorno! Tenés toda la razón, acabo de mirar en el diccionario. Moraleja: mejor no fiarse de la memoria. Gracias, Jazyk.


----------



## jazyk

Estamos aquí para ayudarnos uno al otro.

Jazyk


----------



## yuggoth

Un voto más para "tocar *el* piano."
En español peninsular jamás he oído "tocar piano" hasta que visité este hilo. Pero bueno, ya se sabe, pasa lo mismo que con la creación de las lenguas romances entre otras, las incorrecciones de la mayoría acaban por ser la norma.
En el argot carcelario de España, "tocar el piano" significa también "tomársele a alguien las huellas digitales para la ficha policial" ;-).


----------



## sinamay

yuggoth said:


> Un voto más para "tocar *el* piano."
> En español peninsular jamás he oído "tocar piano" hasta que visité este hilo. Pero bueno, ya se sabe, pasa lo mismo que con la creación de las lenguas romances entre otras, las incorrecciones de la mayoría acaban por ser la norma.
> En el argot carcelario de España, "tocar el piano" significa también "tomársele a alguien las huellas digitales para la ficha policial" ;-).


 
La verdad es que sin el artículo, esta expresión del argot perdería mucha de su gracia, para no decir que siquiera se hubiera acuñado.
Personalmente, te doy las gracias por aprender una expresión que desconocía.
Saludos.


----------



## harreaza

Primeramente quiero expresar mi desacuerdo con toda la energía que me permiten las letras con la expresión "me suena a indio". 

Me parece una falta de respeto enorme a la población indígena que vive en América y en todo el mundo. 

Ahora; después de todo lo que se escrito en contra del uso de "tocar piano", tildándolo de inculto, indebido e "indio"; les digo que la gente no va a cambiar su forma de hablar sin necesidad. En Venezuela y en otras partes seguiremos diciendo "tocar piano" y "tocar el piano" indistintamente; así como decimos "jugar béisbol" y "jugar al béisbol". No creo que debemos proclamar que esas expresiones son incorrectas porque no se utilicen en otro lugar, siempre y cuando no rompan con la naturalidad ni las normas del idioma.


----------



## ErOtto

harreaza said:


> Primeramente quiero expresar mi desacuerdo con toda la energía que me permiten las letras con la expresión "me suena a indio".
> 
> Me parece una falta de respeto enorme a la población indígena que vive en América y en todo el mundo.
> 
> No creo que debemos proclamar que esas expresiones son incorrectas porque no se utilicen en otro lugar, siempre y cuando no rompan con la naturalidad ni las normas del idioma.


 
Igual que con las expresiones "me suena a indio" o "me suena a chino". Despectivas serán para tí, para muchos otros simplemente son frases hechas... que, evidentemente, no rompen la naturalidad ni las normas del idioma. 

Después del comentario offtopic, vuelvo al tema.

Tanto "tocar el piano" como "tocar piano" son construcciones correctas. Pero, con significados diferentes, como ya se ha comentado en el hilo.
*Tocar piano* significa tocar con sonido suave y poco intenso, mientras que *tocar el piano* significa tocar el instrumento. Por lo menos eso refleja el DRAE. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## harreaza

ErOtto said:


> Despectivas serán para tí, para muchos otros simplemente son frases hechas


 
Bien sea una frase hecha o no, no hay que analizarla demasiado para darse cuenta de que se usa de forma peyorativa. A buen entendedor, pocas palabras.

Creo que expresiones como esas son las que separan a nuestros pueblos. Por eso debemos evitar decir "No seas tan gallego (tonto)".

Alzo mi voz a favor del respeto a las diferentes nacionalidades y no utilizar las expresiones que se usen en un lugar para bajar de categoría a la gente. Si mis compatriotas dicen "tocar piano" y "tocar el piano", yo no veo ningún problema en ello.


----------



## ErOtto

harreaza said:


> ...no hay que analizarla demasiado para darse cuenta de que se usa de forma peyorativa.
> 
> ...Si mis compatriotas dicen "tocar piano" y "tocar el piano", yo no veo ningún problema en ello.


 
¿Quién la usa de forma peyorativa? Yo no y la gente que conozco tampoco. 

Y si mis compatriotas dicen "me suena a indio" o "me suena a chino", tampoco veo ningún problema en ello (a no ser que note o piense que la están usando de forma peyorativa), puesto que los indios y los chinos me merecen el mismo respeto que los demás. 

Todo lo demás es sacar los pies del tiesto o hacer el indio (sin acritud). 

Saludos
Er


----------



## harreaza

ErOtto, no voy a discutir más el tema contigo, si te parece bien usar expresiones como esas, no te lo prohibo; pero si quieres fomentar el entendimiento y la tolerancia entre la gente, mejor evítalas. 

Sólo quiero dejar claro que resulta ofensivo y que no se deberían usar esas expresiones, si no quieres escuchar a los demás, entonces no tiene sentido este foro. Si tú me dijeras "no me llames españoleto (gallego idiota)", yo evitaría decírtelo (aunque fuera una "frase hecha" que se usa en mi país).

Por otro lado, la palabra indio hay que reinvindicarla y dejar de usarla para insultar. Los pueblos indígenas tienen su cultura, su sabiduría, y debemos respetarlos.

Cierro el análisis, no tienes que estar de acuerdo conmigo. Además ya veo que te gusta la polémica y respeto tu estilo siempre y cuando no ofendas a los demás.


----------



## ErOtto

Alcemos las copas pues.


----------



## Vampiro

Esteeeee... en mi banda yo toco guitarra, y a veces el bajo.
El piano no, pero tengo un amigo que toca piano de maravillas, cuando se vuela lo aporrea que da gusto escucharlo.
El bajista toca contrabajo a veces, pero sólo a veces, no le gusta mucho.
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Uno de mis hermanos toca la flauta travesera, otro la guitarra y mi madre el piano. Todos describen su actividad con artículo. Nunca he oído a nadie que en mi entorno diga "toco fagot" o "toco piano"; pero sí empiezo a oir "juego golf" o "juego tenis", No me gusta ni lo uso pero, repito, en mi entorno se toca un instrumento o se juega a un deporte, con artículo.


----------



## Lurrezko

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Uno de mis hermanos toca la flauta travesera, otro la guitarra y mi madre el piano. Todos describen su actividad con artículo. Nunca he oído a nadie que en mi entorno diga "toco fagot" o "toco piano"; pero sí empiezo a oir "juego golf" o "juego tenis", No me gusta ni lo uso pero, repito, en mi entorno se toca un instrumento o se juega a un deporte, con artículo.



Concuerdo con eso, en cuanto al uso en España.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Concuerdo con eso, en cuanto al uso en España.


Parece que así es nomás.
En América son de uso común ambas formas, eso en todos los sitios que conozco, que son unos cuantos.
Pero mejor me voy del hilo, no vaya a ser que en el fuego cruzado me llegue un flechazo.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Parece que así es nomás.
> En América son de uso común ambas formas, eso en todos los sitios que conozco, que son unos cuantos.
> Pero mejor me voy del hilo, no vaya a ser que en el fuego cruzado me llegue un flechazo.
> _



También coincido contigo, amigo Vampiro. Conozco a muchos latinoamericanos que lo usan sin artículo, como tú dices.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> El bajista toca contrabajo a veces


¡Qué notable, Vampiro! Si en vez de leerlo lo escuchara sin contexto, entendería que el bajista "toca trabajosamente, a veces". 
Si antes no hubiera "gugleado" el término en páginas de mi país, hubiera dicho sin más que es inexistente en mis pagos. Veo que no lo es, pero de todas formas es muy minoritario. No veo nada claro que sea por influencia del inglés, porque en éste tanto puede llevar el artículo como no.
Saludos


----------



## Porcko

chuyujingtai said:


> Hola,
> 
> En las expresiones relacionadas con los instrumentos musicales con _tocar_, ¿se escribe el artículo antes del instrumento o no? Por ejemplo, ¿_tocar el piano_ o _tocar piano? ¿tocar la guitarra _o_ tocar guitarra? _Gracias.


Otro ejemplo sería cuando llena las fórmulas dactiloscopicas eso en el barrio le llaman tocar el piano


----------

